# 

## bettka

Witam,
tak z ciekawości, ile płacicie za m3 B20? Czy ktoś zmienia z własnej inicjatywy B20 na B25? U mnie projektant zmienił B15 na B20 właśnie (na podstawie badań gruntu) i mam nadzieję, że to już jest ok.

----------


## slawek9000

200 + vat + pompa

----------


## orvis

179+7%Vat+pompa

----------


## bettka

Aha, to u mnie najtaniej chyba było 187 + VAT + pompa, może jeszcze da się coś wynegocjować

----------


## alphatom79

To zależy od regionu u mnie okolice Wodzisławia Śląskiego 203 zł brutto z pompą i łatą wyrównawczą

----------


## voytas80

Czemu chjcesz mieniać na B25 ? :smile:

----------


## rafek11

190+ vat+ pompa

----------


## rafek11

Nikt z własnej inicjatywy nie zmienia betonu B20 na B25, bo jest droższy (200netto). B20 ma bardzo dużą wytrzymałość i do budownictwa jednorodzinnego w większości przypadków wystarcza aż naddto.

----------


## tomclav

u mnie w Poznaniu B25 jest droższy od B20 o 8zł na m3, niewielka różnica jak na fundamenty i chyba się skuszę, robię płytę i nie zawadzi zrobić mocniejsza :wink:  chyba

----------


## voytas80

8zł to chyba naprawde warto dołożyć  :smile:  
a na pomurówke pod siatkę B20 ? czy może B25 ?

----------


## aadamuss24

podmurówka pod siatkę to b20 w zupełności wystarczy, byle nie za płytko bo to większy problem niż słabszy beton. pozdr adam

----------


## rzodkiewka

Witam ceny sie róznią wielkościa fundamentów i zależy jaki beton ma być wylany, ale my zaczynamy budować dom 123m użytkowe i fundamenty wychodzą około 15 tyś

----------


## rzodkiewka

A czy ktoś wie ile kosztuje kubik betonu b20 w Łękawicy z pompą tak z ciekawości pytam bo słyszłam że tam jest niedrogo

----------


## mar81

Można płacić za B20 nawet 180zł/m3 wszystko zależy od ilości cementu w mieszance, jeżeli chcecie dobrą cenę ktoś na czymś musi zaoszczędzić najczęściej kosztem cementu>>a sprawdzić to można tylko zlecając badanie wytrzymałości które nie jest tanie

----------


## bettka

A nie jest tak, że każdy legalnie kupowany beton musi posiadać certyfikat? Jeśli posiada stosowny certyfikat, to zakłdam, że spełnia normy wytrzymałościowe i i inne narzucone dla danej klasy i już. Parametrów osobiście raczej sprawdzać nie będę.

----------


## mundek 11

> Witam ceny sie róznią wielkościa fundamentów i zależy jaki beton ma być wylany, ale my zaczynamy budować dom 123m użytkowe i fundamenty wychodzą około 15 tyś


b-15 250zł a b-20 260zł brutto plus pompa 20 zł kubik albo powyżej 20 kubików 250 zł.

----------


## Maciej_Konin

Wielkopolska / Konin B20 - koniec marca 2010 płaciłem 250zł netto razem z taśmą i dowozem ( podajnik taśmowy, zamiast pompy ) bardzo drogo mi się wydaje - w Poznaniu jak się dowiadywałem z ciekawości,  to kosztował 190 netto.

----------


## Kravietz

Co do jakości betonów to sprawdziliśmy kiedyś jedną przy okazji wylewania posadzki w hali około 10000 m2.Dodam ,że beton był z tzw.zbrojeniem rozproszonym.
Wzieliśmy próbkę 100 kg betonu ,wypłukaliśmy cement i drobne kruszywo,wybraliśmy owo zbrojenie i co się okazało:
-ilość zbrojenia zaniżona o około 25% ,czyli sporo
-grube kruszywo o około 15%
-po zważeniu 1 samochodu z betonem okazało się ,ze brakuje około 0,7m3 w gruszce????

Wniosek :można negocjować ceny betonu ale raczej odbywa się to kosztem jakości

----------


## bettka

Po moich doświadczeniach (ławy już wylane) powiem tak: cena to jedno a rzetelność i terminy (!) to drugie. Była ładna pogoda i zależało nam na szybkiej dostawie betonu. I tu sie okazało, że beton w najlepszej cenie był dostępny dopiero za 2-3 dni. Inna z kolei betoniarnia (cena też dość dobra) wystawiła mnie do wiatru, ponieważ zamówiłam u nich na pierwszy ogień tylko 6m3 chudego betonu i kiedy juz po ok. 1-2 godz. od umówionej godz. dostawy (wcześniej nikt nie odbierał tel. albo wręcz odrzucał moje połączenia) udało mi się do nich dodzwonić, to dowiedziałam się, że rezygnują z mojego zamówienia (!), złożonego natabene z normalnym 1-dniowym wyprzedzeniem. Wkurzyłam się niesamowicie, bo potraktowali mnie jak psa i po prostu kopnęłi w d..... 
Na tej podstawie stwierdzam, że czasami warto dopłacić parę złotych, aby mieć coś na czas i zgodnie z ustaleniami.
Co do jakości betonu, to nie znam się na tym i ciężko byłoby mi tą zawartość betnou w betonie zweryfikować.

----------


## grzegorz1968

Mazowieckie Legionowo B 20 190 +Vat + pompa

----------


## zibi465

Wielkopolska -Kalisz  B20 235-250 netto ...to jakaś paranoja...zna ktoś tańszą betoniarnię w ok. Kalisza,Ostrowa?

----------


## Maciej_Konin

To ja z dostawy byłem bardzo zadowolony, zamówiłem beton na 10.30, a o 9.30 miałem już ławy zalane, szef betoniarni dzwoni o 8.00 i pyta czy chłopaki mogą już jechać,
ja jeszcze w gatkach, ale zdążyłem przed nimi, Co do ceny to tak jak pisałem powyżej 250 zł netto 1m3 z taśmą i transportem, najtaniej w okolicy, a są jeszcze cztery betoniarnie i wszędzie ceny wyższe

----------


## bettka

I moja taka jeszcze refleksja: warto sprawdzić, jak liczona jest cena pompy, bo niektórzy liczą sobie min. 1 godz. na dojazd/powrót a inni  min. 3 godz. za p;ompę kasują (nwet jeśli pompa pracowała tylko 15 min.)

----------


## Wódowlaniec

W zeszłym tygodniu brałem w Bielsku za 235zł m3 netto.Pompa w cenie.

----------


## Grażka

> Mazowieckie Legionowo B 20 190 +Vat + pompa


Pozdrawiam, Możesz podać adres, tel. Będę za tydzień wylewać.

----------


## michal0712

witam, gdzie w okolicy Piotrkowa Tryb / Bełchatowa jest najkorzystniejsza cena B20?

----------


## spyra3009

my mamy B25 W8 za 185 zł za kubik z pompą (KRK)

----------


## michal0712

Ceny Piotrków - wstępna rozmowa telefoniczna - 256 zl / m3 + pompa. Czy nie wydaje Wam się, że to jednak trochę za dużo.

----------


## olka_gru

Czytam i jestem w szoku - Grudziądz (kujawsko-pomorskie) cena 230 zł netto + VAT (powiedzieli, że 22%) + pompa 300 zł/h (w czas pracy liczy się czas dojazdu)

----------


## marian1331

Berger Beton 195 zł Netto  :smile:  Wrocław  :smile:

----------


## Klodziki

WROCŁAW - Berger Beton 185 netto plus pompa ryczałt za całą pracę 300 zł netto  :smile:

----------


## chrupa

Witam.  Dosyć dobre ceny mają w Wabie Mrowino cena za 1m3+transport+pompa 220,00 bez Faktury

----------


## Marcim

> Witam.  Dosyć dobre ceny mają w Wabie Mrowino cena za 1m3+transport+pompa 220,00 bez Faktury


A na fakturę tak:
Beton B-15   218,00 zł netto
Beton B-20   229,00 zł netto
Cena pompy do betonu za 1h wynosi 260,00zł netto + 8zł dojazd i mycie za 1km w jedną stronę

----------


## bascom

245zł m3 B-20 z pompą cena z VAT 7%

----------


## Anjazzielonego

na beton jest 7% czy 22% Vat?

Nam powiedziano 22%, w betoniarni, skąd więc u nas 7%?

----------


## Marvel

U mnie 250 PLN brutto za B20 (268 PLN z pompą ale na szczęście nie musiałem brać) - notabene kumpel wziął próbkę do badania i wyszedł 31,5  :smile:

----------


## Franz

Bieszczady cena B20  jedyne 360 zł ktoś wspominał ze ma drogo ???

----------


## moo88

Koszalin - Dźwig-Bet B20 235 za kubik z pompą i z VATem. Ale to umowa wiązana - obsługa betoniarska całego domu. Mozna taniej ale nie bylbym pewien wytrzymalosci. Jak podejrzanie niska cena mozna poprosic jakies laboratoriu (np na wydziale budownictwa - wyzszych uczelni) zeby pobrali probke podczas wylewania i ścineli ją. 

A co do wyniku 31,5 to wyników trzeb zrobic CONAJMNIEJ 5. Ścisnąć po 28 dniach. Podejrzewam, że trzfil na dobry wycinek. Wytrzymałość betonu jest zależna od kruszywa grubego w mieszance. Nie chcę tu negować bo może faktycznie betoniarnia jest mega super i wogole.

Co do B20 to po pierwsze - to stare oznaczenie - mowi sie juz tak tylko potocznie - obecnie to C16/20 (to kwestia tego na jakim przekroju sprawdzalo sie wytrzymalosc - walec czy kostka czy moze belka) - ale to nie problem bo i tak zrozumieja i tak.

No i generalnie to jak nie buduje się domku z żelbetu na wysokość 3 pięter to B15 wystarczy. A jeśli jakiś projektant uważa, że podniesienie klasy betonu pomoże w warunkach gruntowych to niech się dokształci. Beton przenosi TYLKO ściskanie (no może odrobine rozciagania ale to wartosci zbyt male zeby je uwzgledniac). Jeśli jest obawa co do ruchów gruntu to należy inny układ zbrojenia przyjąć.

To tyle.  :wink:

----------


## zibi465

> Wielkopolska -Kalisz  B20 235-250 netto ...to jakaś paranoja...zna ktoś tańszą betoniarnię w ok. Kalisza,Ostrowa?


No i znalazłem B20 w Krotoszynie betoniarnia Ochmann cena 225 w tym pompa+7% vatu

----------


## desmear

2 tygodnie temu za B25 płaciłem 215 netto.
Łódź

----------


## oscylot

Przemyśl, podkarpacie, 1m3 za 259zł z pompa i dostawa w tym 7% vat. 7% ma sie wtedy gdy jest to liczone jako usluga.

----------


## Andzia84

Tłuszcz mazowieckie-230 zł całość z pompą za m2

----------


## hydrogenium

Wodzisław Śląski, z pompą przy 14,5m3 łącznie z jednym co układa i wibruje
B20           - 200zł brutto
B25, W8    - 225 brutto

----------


## heavyk

Śląsk - pow. mikołowski brutto 210zł/m3 B20 (z pompą i buławą). (B25 7zł droższy)

----------


## marcys20

Myslowice - B20 170zl+Vat (pow.6m3 pompa gratis), B25 190zl - cena ze przedwczoraj  :Smile:

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

B20 z pompą - 260 zł. brutto.

----------


## Joanna&Mariusz

...............w kujawsko-pomorskim (z poprzedniego postu) :wink:

----------


## kristo1973

Nowe Brzesko k/Krakowa B20 210 brutto bez pompy

----------


## yar

B 25: 209 pln, pompa 240 pln za godz.
warszawski zachodni

----------


## markii

w kwietniu ( okolice Warszawy)  b.r. kupowałem B- 20 po 240 zł netto  + 22 % Vat  w tej cenie mieściła się praca  pompy niezależnie od liczby godzin oraz  dojazd ok. 30 km. Natomiast we  wrześniu było już  220 zł  netto ale widzę , że możnaby spróbować ponegocjować jeszcze .

----------


## mamiatko

Kraków
B20 210 zł netto z pompą

----------


## eugenia

260 zł bez rachunku za 12 kubików liczone ze wszystkim czyli łącznie z pompą (Gniezno)

----------


## siwy lodz

Poprosze o jakieś namiary na dobrą, sprawdzoną betoniarnie - okolice Łodzi/Pabianic
dzięki

----------


## *milek*

Siwy, a przeglądałeś w wątku Łódzkiej Grupy? Były polecane betoniarnie - z moich notatek: Walenciak ze Śląskiej, Unicon z Demokratycznej, Nast Bud z Gospodarza.

----------


## ppred

Okolice Wrocławia netto175 zł (B20), 185 zł (B25)

----------


## siwy lodz

Dzięli *Milek* :smile: 
tu też pytałem, bo temat konkretnie z betonem związany, a nóż jakieś jakieś inne namiary wpadną

----------


## *milek*

Jasne  :smile:  Daj znać jak będziesz miał już jakieś ceny  :wink:

----------


## pawciupag

Kraków
B20 - 195 brutto z pompą i transportem
B25 W8 - 221 brutto z pompą i transportem

----------


## dwiemuchy

@pawciupag: która betoniarnia?

----------


## siwy lodz

na dzień dzisiejszy na południu Łodzi za B20 - 195 netto - 238 brutto  oczywiście plus pompa 250zł/h   :jaw drop:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## *milek*

> na dzień dzisiejszy na południu Łodzi za B20 - 195 netto - 238 brutto  oczywiście plus pompa 250zł/h


Ja też w sumie powinnam się już zacząć rozglądać, wklejam z moich notatek - wypowiedzi jednego z forumowiczów z naszej grupy, ceny netto z maja br.

* 210zł/m3 B20, 300zł/h pompa - General-Beton
* 195zł/m3 B20, 250zł/h pompa (lub 500zł za całość pracy pompy) - Nast-bud z Gospodarza,  
* 200zł/m3 B20, 100zł dojazd pompy, 200zł/h pompa,300zł/h pompo-gruszka - Walenciak
* 195zł/m3 B20, 120zł za dojazd pompy lub pompo-gruszki, 250zł/h pompa - GoTrakt  (sporo osób poleca, ale z tego co pamiętam nie wszyscy płacili za dojazd pompo-gruszki)

ktoś też brał z Dyckerhoff Polska - B20 190 pln/m3 pompa 250 pln/h, ale to też info z postu sprzed paru miesięcy

Generalnie ceny wszędzie podobne  :Roll:

----------


## agusia_x

Rybnik - beton B20 - 190 zł brutto razem z pompą i łatą.

----------


## fenix2

> Myslowice - B20 170zl+Vat (pow.6m3 pompa gratis), B25 190zl - cena ze przedwczoraj


Można namiary ?

----------


## voytas80

B20 195 PLN  netto

----------


## siwy lodz

na dzień dzisiejszy  polecam firmę GO-TRAKT z ul.Wedmanowej - cena 186zł  - bloczki betonowe 2,70  ( bloczki można taniej nawet 2,15 ale import chyba z chin  :smile:  :smile:   )

terminy dostaw dotrzymane

----------


## markii

ostatnio kupowałem po 220 netto B-20 i po 2.56 BRUTTO bloczki

----------


## mardro2710

> ktoś też brał z Dyckerhoff Polska - B20 190 pln/m3 pompa 250 pln/h, ale to też info z postu sprzed paru miesięcy
> 
> Generalnie ceny wszędzie podobne


Aktualna cena:
Dyckerhoff (Lubin): B20 - 195 netto, pompa 250/h netto

----------


## seba2001

Mińsk Mazowiecki
Beton B 20 - 210 zł/m3
Pompa od 300 zł do 450 zł W zależności od ilości przepompowanego betonu.
Do wszystkiego należy doliczyć 7% VAT

----------


## jackob28

Gmina Szemud woj. Pomorskie
Beton B-20 240 netto z pompą. 

Przynajmniej u nas ceny przez ostatnie 3 miesiące wzrosły.

----------


## *milek*

> na dzień dzisiejszy  polecam firmę GO-TRAKT z ul.Wedmanowej - cena 186zł  
> 
> terminy dostaw dotrzymane


Potwierdzam cenę i również polecam tą betoniarnię  :yes:

----------


## Tomkos

Kocmyrzów - B20 - 197,- zł netto razem z pompą

----------


## adamscool

Cena BUD BET 225z B20 brutto razem z pompa

----------


## dwiemuchy

> Kocmyrzów - B20 - 197,- zł netto razem z pompą


Z której betoniarni - Krakbet?

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Gdzie macie takie ceny, dolnośląskie, okolice Jeleniej Góry, Bolesławca, Lubania i Zgorzelca od 220 zł NETTO plus Vat, do tego pompa 250 zł za godzinę, ewentualnie taśma za 20 zł plus VAT na 1 m3 betonu. A i czasami dochodzi transport od gruszki 100 do 120 zł. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## yar

Ostatnio brałem beton b25 za 237 + VAT (+250 zł pompa) z GirlsBudu w Macierzyszu (Stare Babice). Co ciekawe, beton produkowany przez Kucharskiego (Budmar, Izabelin), ale producent żądał więcej, niż pośrednik (a właściwie pośredniczki).

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Szczecin 258 zl brutto/B20 +250 netto/1h pompy
Bloczki 2,70

----------


## pionan

> Witam. Gdzie macie takie ceny, dolnośląskie, okolice Jeleniej Góry, Bolesławca, Lubania i Zgorzelca od 220 zł NETTO plus Vat, do tego pompa 250 zł za godzinę, ewentualnie taśma za 20 zł plus VAT na 1 m3 betonu. A i czasami dochodzi transport od gruszki 100 do 120 zł. 
> Pozdrawiam


znajdż na necie stronę firmy Krasiccy z Mirska. ja brałem od nich do Gryfowa. B20 245 zł brutto z transportem i taśmą.

----------


## lepiszcze

Kraków, Cembet, 210,- netto z pompą

----------


## raas

Okolice Rybnika - BudBet brutto 210za m3 z pompą...

----------


## Princesa

Okolice Krakowa cena za B20 - 248/m3  - cena z pompą brutto

----------


## hydrogenium

Lubar okolice Rybnika

225 zł/m3 z pompą i z jednym pracownikiem z łatą co układa beton

Edycja:
cena dotyczy B25

----------


## leniin

B-25 198zl z pompa cena netto

----------


## aDw

Turek Wielkopolskie 320 brutto z pompa  :sad:

----------


## vincenzo

powiat pruszkowski 245netto/m3 z pompą (B20)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

luboń/poznan 235 netto + pompa 250 pln/h netto

----------


## linciano

Dolnośląskie ok. Chojnowa B20-205 zł netto, pompa 250 zł.

----------


## Leszek68

Lublin B-20 -209zł netto plus pompa 20zł netto Razem - 229zł netto +Vat == *285zł brutto*

----------


## certa

u jednego handlowca znanej betoniarni 210 a u drugiego z tej samej betoniarni 220netto + pompa 220netto 1h, okolice pruszkowa

----------


## aksamitka

małopolska ( okolice Nowego Sącza) B20 190netto ( pow 7m3 pompa i transport w cenie)

----------


## byry007

Koło  Wielkopolska B 15 235 zł brutto

----------


## arancha

Mazury - B20 280 brutto +230 brutto/h pompy+ 4,80 brutto za km  
W okolicy tylko 2 betoniarnie wiec nie ma mozliwości  targowania

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## mar.d

Podkarpacie, Mielec,
 beton B20 243zl brutto z pompą.

----------


## Gremlinka

Żuławy.
beton B 20 310 zł brutto, pompa ok 200-250 zł/h
Jakaś masakra i wszędzie podobne ceny a kilka betoniarni jest (jakieś 4)

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Trochę odejdę od tematu.
Pompa w cenie betonu.
B30 260
B35 270
Cena z 8%vatu.
Żory.

----------


## talar

Wielkopolska - Gostyń 
B15 - 200 zł netto (transport gratis)
pompa 200 zł godzina - dojazd pompy 4 zł kilometr


Można też wyrwac B15 w cenie 180 zł netto, ale nie znam renomy betoniarni, wiec nie ryzykowałem.

----------


## czarn-y

B20 - woj. śląskie, Goczałkowice - 264zł brutto , pompa w cenie  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> Witam,
> tak z ciekawości, ile płacicie za m3 B20? Czy ktoś zmienia z własnej inicjatywy B20 na B25? U mnie projektant zmienił B15 na B20 właśnie (na podstawie badań gruntu) i mam nadzieję, że to już jest ok.



Jaki właściwy skład surowców powinien posiadać taki beton? Gdzie znaleźć taką informację?

----------


## koństruktor

po co ci to?chcesz robić przesiew i sprawdzać,czy robić samemu?

----------


## GraMar

chociażby po to, aby nie zrobiono mnie w konia-zamiast b25 otrzymać siuśki.

Dziś już wiem, bo właśnie zalewano moje ławy i pokazano mi właściwe frakcje znajdujące się w mieszance cementowej.[


QUOTE=koństruktor;5440165]po co ci to?chcesz robić przesiew i sprawdzać,czy robić samemu?[/QUOTE]

----------


## fenix2

> chociażby po to, aby nie zrobiono mnie w konia-zamiast b25 otrzymać siuśki.
> 
> Dziś już wiem, bo właśnie zalewano moje ławy i pokazano mi właściwe frakcje znajdujące się w mieszance cementowej.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Żeby wiedzieć trzeba pobrać próbkę i zawieść do laboratorium.

----------


## kosadob

Witam.

Dobiegniew lubuskie 249,00 brutto razem z pompą.

----------


## oczko361

Brzeg, woj.opolskie 190zł bez rachunku i pompy

----------


## Kasia242

Zielona Góra 200zł/ m3 bez pompy...netto

----------


## Budowa2012

malopolska 270/m3 brutto

----------


## karniej18

Olecko 190 zł netto z dodatkiem plus pompa 20 zł / m3 .

----------


## kater-acme

Wlkp, okolice Stęszewa pod Poznaniem
B20 - 215 zł / m3 + pompa 30 zł / m3 + transport gruszka 9 m3 za 170 zł, cena w opcji "Al Capone"  :wink: 
B10 - 175 zł i reszta j.w.

----------


## _krzychu

B-20  210 netto pompa w cenie, nie będzie pośpiechu (po znajomości, ciekawe po ile bez  :wink:  )

Skarżysko-Kam (świętkorzyskie)

----------


## maciej10

B20 - 200 zł netto kujawsko-pomorskie

----------


## Crazy

Białystok, B20 192zł/m3, plus 18zł/m3 pompowanie, ceny netto

----------


## fotohobby

Rybnik, B30, 210zl brutto, z pompą i fakturą (8%VAT)

----------


## Crazy

> Rybnik, B30, 210zl brutto, z pompą i fakturą (8%VAT)


To dobra cena. A tak przy okazji to co lejesz z B30, bo u mnie w projekcie jest tylko B10 i B20?

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Grajewo i Ełk 250 brutto B20 z pompą gruszka. Nie doliczają za transport jak powyżej 5 metrów .

----------


## fotohobby

> To dobra cena. A tak przy okazji to co lejesz z B30, bo u mnie w projekcie jest tylko B10 i B20?


No tak, u mnie  w promieniu 10 km trzy betoniarnie, za B30 rozpiętość cen 210-220zł, czyli można powiedzieć, że mamy dobre ceny.
Z B30 wylewam płytę fundamentową - 27m3

----------


## imrahil

U mnie w okolicy Rybnika beton B30 w tej samej cenie co fotohobby otrzymał (dokładnie 210,50 zł), z pompą, fakturą 8%. Czyli wynegocjowaliśmy podobne ceny  :smile:

----------


## kater-acme

kurcze, w Wlkp siakoś drogo w takim razie; ja ostatecznie wziunem od innego dostawcy, za 230 zł kubik + 200 zł za godzinę pracy pompki, ale o szczegółach - bezalkoholowych  :wink:  - pisać tu nie będę
inna sprawa, że przez pogodę to wszyscy teraz ruszyli i to, że 4 x 7 m3 betonu miałem praktycznie na kilka h po zamówieniu uważam za jakiś tam bonus
za to moja główna hurtownia nie była mi wczoraj dostarczyć pełnej palety cementu, a jedynie tak z 1/3 - po prostu cement wziął i znikł, ale konkurencja stanęła na wysokości zadania

----------


## Crazy

A tak na marginesie, to pilnujcie swoich fachowców, żeby nie dolewali wody do betonu. Jest to niestety nagminna praktyka, że ekipa szepce po cichu kierowcy betoniarki, żeby dolał trochę wody, bo wtedy łatwiej się beton zagęszcza i łatwiej zaciera. I co z tego, że inwestor się napina i negocjuje najlepsze ceny, a potem kupuje B30, który ekipa rozrzedzi i jest B20 albo i B15. Pzdr.

----------


## Poster

Kielce B20 cena całościowa (pompa i transport) 185 zł brutto przy ilości 40m3

----------


## kater-acme

o ja p..., nieźle 0_o, mi w sumie weszło już 26 m3 w ławę a jutro rano 14 m3 na posadzę, czyli też 40, a zobacz jak różnica...

no chyba, że kolega taką małą marketingową partyzantkę uskutecznia  :wink:  nie żeby wczorajsza rejestracja miała dawać do myślenia czy coś  :wink:

----------


## Poster

jaki marketing...... ja dom buduje  :big grin:  
wszedłem by zobaczyć czy nie przepłaciłem i wychodzi ,że raczej nie, choć na ilości .... już nie jestem taki pewien muszę przeliczyć  :wink: 
a swoją drogą u mnie 40m3 to sama ława  :bash:

----------


## rodii

No ta cena to jakis kosmos, chcialbym po tyle zaplacic za B20. U mnie najtaniej znalazlem po 270 brutto z pompa. 
Nie mam pojecia jakim cudem u was udaje im sie tak zejsc z cena.

----------


## Crazy

A ja pier..... 40m3 sama ława?! Ja na dom 13,5m x 10m, ławy 40cm x 50 cm, wlałem dokładnie 17,5 m3 betonu B20. Jaki ty dom budujesz?

----------


## kater-acme

poster, spoko, wiesz jak to jest jak ktoś na świeżo wbija i...  :wink:  bez urazy  :smile: 

no 40 ma ławę to sporo, fakt. u mnie wyszło 50 x 70 ława, niepotrzebnie duża wg murarzy, ale taki był projekt to tak wlali...

----------


## Poster

Kater_acme spoko  :wink: 

... jaki ?    miał być mały  :smile:  ale jak zebrali humus to dopiero zobaczyłem co to będzie za "bydle" - z działki 1000m2 niewiele zostało   :sad: 
dokładnie ten Z200 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z200,Komforto...od-frontu.html

na fundament miało iść planowo 36 m3, (70 cm x 50cm) a poszło 40m3 - ale jak mówią majstry ......"fundament to podstawa"

co istotne: fundament (ława) bez szalunków, podłoże to twarda glina - miejscami z łupkiem (takie coś twardo/kruche) kopara pracowała nad tym 17 h 
obserwowałem jak łychą wybierał to odkleić się nie chciało, musiał uderzać o ziemie by odpadło
 :jaw drop:

----------


## kater-acme

no no, miałem podobne wrażenie jak u mnie humus zdjęli - działeczka 606 m2, 23x26, z tyłu władowali matkę, został kawałek wolny, po bokach też nasypy, z przodu również; ale to tylko wrażenie, jak ziemię z powrotem rozwiozą to źle nie będzie; u mnie głównie glina i trochę piachu, kopanie poszło szybko, majster nie narzekał

u mnie właśnie przed chwilą zakończyli lanie posadzki, ostatecznie weszło 17 m3 (liczyli na 14), czyli fundament pochłonął 43 m3 - spoooro :/

----------


## Crazy

U mnie jak wcześniej pisałem, dom 13,5m x 10m, ławy 40cm x 50 cm,  w ławy weszło 17,5 m3, wieniec fundamentu 4,5 m3 betonu B20, posadzka na gruncie 14m3 betonu B10, chudy na 12 cm grubości.

----------


## kgracjank

Nie płaczcie. U Was takie ceny, że zazdroszczę. Ja we Włodawie (dziki wschód Polski) mam następujące ceny:

                                                                                                               NETTO / BRUTTTO

TRANSPORT BETONU DO 10 km za m3                                                         15,00 / 18,45

TRANSPORT BETONU DO 20 km za m3                                                         25,00 / 30,75

TRANSPORT BETONU DO 30 km za m3                                                         35,00 / 43,05

POMPA DO BETONU (przepompowanie) m3                                                 25,00 / 30,75

DOJAZD POMPY DO 10 km                                                                          100,00 / 123,00

Transport betonu poniżej 4 m3 do 40 km przebiegu                                   100,00 / 123,00

Transport na terenie miasta                                                                        GRATIS !!!
 Powyżej 20 m3 betonu możliwość negocjacji cen



 Sprzedaż cementu

CEMENT 32,5 II NIEBIESKI                  483,00

CEMENT 42,5 II ZIELONY                    524,00



PODBUDOWA 1,5- 2,5 MPA              90zł/m3 / 110,70zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B5                   140zl/m3 / 172,20zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B7,5               176zł/m3 / 216,48zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B10                185zł/m3 / 227,55zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B15                210zł/m3 / 258,30zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B17,5             230zł/m3 / 282,90ł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B20                245zł/m3 / 301,35zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B25 WODOSZCZELNY W3                260zł/m3 / 319,80zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B30                 275zł/m3 / 338,25zł/m3

BETON TOWAROWY B30 PODSADZKOWY K4                   295zł/m3 / 362,85zł/m3

----------


## kater-acme

absolutnie chore ceny  :sad: 
ten zdzierca to monopolista, czy ma zapewnia w tych cenach bonus - np. obsługa betoniary i pompy to 5 laseczek w bikini, na żywca porwanych z imprezy u Hugh Hefnera, z czego jedna zamiast pompować to myje Ci ... samochód, przykładowo?

no dajcie spokój, toż to bandytyzm wręcz

----------


## tomdts

Ja za B20 z transportem i pompą zapłaciłem 253,80 brutto.

Cena negocjowana w styczniu.

----------


## abw.mswia

Poprawiam Tekst

Pomorskie, Kłobuczyno http://www.wronskipb.pl/741,beton.html

-	B-10 -  C8/10            246zł
-	B-15 -  C12/15          307zł
-	B-20 -  C16/20          319,9zł
-	B-25 -  C20/25          344,4zł
-	B-30 -  C25/30          356,7zł
Cena zawiera dowóz i pompe bez ograniczeń w rejonie do 30 Km

Dodam, iż jak pracowałem na budowie korzystaliśmy kilka razy z betonu tej firmy i w porównaniu do innych nie było problemów, rys skurczowych, dolewania wody co robia niektorzy pompiarze.

Raz musieliśmy kuć na drugi dzień słup bo nadzorca inwestora zmienił plan no i kulismy 2 dni młotem pneumatycznym....świeży beton....

Bloczki betonowe 24x38x14 

B15 Wroński PB 3.3zł                  /Natwardsze jakie używałem poprostu Beton w 100%, bardzo ciężko rozbic lecz nie są idealnie równe jak u zdrojewskich./
B20 Wroński PB 3,6zł

http://www.Zdrojewscy.pl

B15 Zdrojewscy Stężyca 2,5zł    /Bardzo równe i naprawde solidnie wykonane/

B15 Alex Mściszewice 2,4zł       /Nieużywałem jednak wyglądają na solidne i proste/

Ytong 24cm 600 P+W Skład Bat  7.75zł  /cena zawiera dowóz 15Km oraz HDS  rozładunek/

Klej Ytong Skład Bat 25Kg 29zł

......

----------


## Poster

Napiszę tutaj bo większość zainteresowanych pewnie kolejnym etapem czyta (jeśli źle to proszę o usunięcie).

Jaka cena u Was bloczków fundamentowych betonowych ?

----------


## rodii

U mnie w skladzie dostalem cene 2,65 szt, 
a w betoniarni jesli bede bral od nich beton to dostane po 2,5 szt. Oczywiscie cena z transportem na plac budowy

----------


## Barth3z

U mnie ceny z dziś (cena netto z transportem i jeszcze do negocjacji):
- B10 - 170
- B15 - 180
- B20 - 190
- B25 - 200

pompa 250zł za godzinę pracy.

----------


## kater-acme

M6 12 cm po 2,64 brutto z dowozem i rozładunkiem

A jak już przy fundamentach jesteśmy to stal fi 6 po 3,19 za 1 kg, a fi 12 po 3,06, oczywiście brutto

Styro Yetico Aqua 0,036 - 265 zł brutto za m3, plus 150 zł za dowóz, bo brałem tylko 5 m3, kupowałem z innej hurtowni, nie tej lokalnej, bo tam najlepszy mieli 0,040 bodajże, a na cokolwiek lepszego to tydzień czekania

ok, starczy offtopu  :wink:

----------


## klos1010

U mnie na ławy wyszło 23 tony betonu B20 (robiłem bez chudziaka). Cena u mnie po negocjacjach za tonę B20 z pompą to 180 zł bez f.

----------


## arek_ZG

Witam wszystkich,

Czy ktoś orientuje się w cenach betonu B20 oraz pompy na terenie Zielonej Góry?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grinio

Nowy sącz B20 z transportem ok25km i pompą 28 metrów 190pln m3 bez faktury, a b25W8 210pln
Pozdrawiam

----------


## escape

Beton B-20 miejscowość Wałcz 240 netto(295 brutto)m3 + 250 netto (307 zl brutto ) zł/h pracy pompy.
Wczoraj lane fundamenty 19m3 +2 godz pracy pompy transport w cenie (na marginesie na budowe mieli jakies 4 km..)

----------


## artek76

A jakość czy ktoś zwraca na tę "drugorzędną cechę" uwagę. Ludzie opamiętajcie się  :smile:

----------


## _olo_

> A jakość czy ktoś zwraca na tę "drugorzędną cechę" uwagę. Ludzie opamiętajcie się


B20 to B20, jak chcesz niby tą jakość ocenić przed wylaniem i zastygnięciem na twojej budowie ?

----------


## czarn-y

Chytry 2 razy traci, ja wolę dopłacić do faktury i mieć gwarancję. Ludzie się napalają na ceny netto, a później beczą bo nie mają podstaw to reklamacji. Znam przypadek jak gość powołał ekspertyzę, po tygodniu od wylania deki z B20, próbki były pobierane łyżką stołową :O

----------


## piotrek0m

Nie tylko brać beton z fakturą, ale także z wydrukiem komputerowym z mieszalnika. Jest tam podany skład mieszanki, godzina przygotowania, itp... a ponadto biorąc fakturę i tak odliczyć można VAT jeszcze w tym roku... Zawsze zastanawia mnie jak to jest, że ludzie inwestując pieniądze całego swojego życia w dom "oszczędzają" na takich ważnych materiałach jak beton na ławy...

----------


## _olo_

> Nie tylko brać beton z fakturą, ale także z wydrukiem komputerowym z mieszalnika. Jest tam podany skład mieszanki, godzina przygotowania, itp... a ponadto biorąc fakturę i tak odliczyć można VAT jeszcze w tym roku... Zawsze zastanawia mnie jak to jest, że ludzie inwestując pieniądze całego swojego życia w dom "oszczędzają" na takich ważnych materiałach jak beton na ławy...


Chyba, że faktura wystawiona na usługę wylewania stropu, wtedy nie odzyskasz ale zapłacisz tylko 8% VAT.

----------


## artek76

> Nie tylko brać beton z fakturą, ale także z wydrukiem komputerowym z mieszalnika. Jest tam podany skład mieszanki, godzina przygotowania, itp... a ponadto biorąc fakturę i tak odliczyć można VAT jeszcze w tym roku... Zawsze zastanawia mnie jak to jest, że ludzie inwestując pieniądze całego swojego życia w dom "oszczędzają" na takich ważnych materiałach jak beton na ławy...


Najmądrzejszy wpis jaki ostatnio czytałem na tym forum :smile:  !!

----------


## Waldemarros

Na Podkarpaciu sporo betoniarni, które coraz mnie mają zleceń z budowy autostrady, a konkurencja silna. Beton B20 w normalnej cenie 215zł/m3 brutto z pompą. Przy ilości 35m3 udało się znaleźć cenę 195 zł/m3 z pompą (szczęście, że w promieniu 15 km jest trzy konkurencyjne betorniarnie  :smile:

----------

